# Feeding strays



## Iluvanimals (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, I just found this food for my barn cats (many of which are strays that just show up) and as it is a very good price thought I'd share it. It is from the feed store Tractor Supply Company. They have a dry food from the brand "Paws and Claws" that is similar in nutrition to Purina and is $20.99 for 36lbs, and cats really seem to like it. Paws & Claws Complete Nutrition Cat Food, 36 lb. Bag - 5216119 | Tractor Supply Company
They also have canned food that is somewhat better than friskies and is $0.39 for a 5.5 oz can or $0.69 for a 13 oz can (the big cans are not on the website)
Paws & Claws Chicken Dinner Cat Food, 5.5 oz. - 2201937 | Tractor Supply Company
Another actually pretty good food they have is called 4 Health and is only $21.98 for 18lbs 4health All Life Stages Cat Formula, 18 lb. Bag - 1152999 | Tractor Supply Company
This feed store also has other cheap food, litter and other stuff.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for feeding your barn cats. Most people dont know but they cant survive on mice alone.

Fancy Feast would be better than the canned food Paws and Claws Dinner Cat Food. Take a look at the first few indigent listed on the Paws and Claws website:* Chicken by-product meal, ground yellow corn, corn gluten meal, ground wheat, soybean meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), brewers rice, natural chicken and fish flavors,* 

You really dont want a food that is made with by- products or that has corn in it.

This will help you navigate how to choose a good food for your cats. Esp if your on a budget.

Tips for Choosing Cat Food - Learning the Basics about Cat Food Labels

Choose Healthy Cat Food - A How To Guide

That being said, we give food that is donated to our TNR group to feed the ferals no matter what company it is. Most of our care takers need the help in providing food for the feral colonies. We are please they are watching out for the colony and able to go feed them daily.

Have you been able to spay or neuter your barn cats? Were glad you are here sharing about your barn cats.


----------

